# What MPG are you guys getting?



## bulldog (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm getting 2 miles per gallon. TWO FREAKING MILES PER GALLON!!!!!! 1974 in line 6 150 horse Mercury with a pump. Starting to get expensive.


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 7, 2011)

:shock: Before I read the entire post, I thought you were talking about your vehicle. I'm not a mech type, so I don't have any info to provide, but hope you get it squared-away.


----------



## bulldog (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm not too sure I have a problem, I think that is just my mpg. In the last 8 months I have had the carbs rebuilt, fuel pump rebuilt, new plugs and wires, and put all new gas lines throughout the motor. Basically the whole fuels system was replaced with new parts.


----------



## lowe1648 (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm getting around 4 mpg with a 02 yamaha 40/28 2 stroke.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Aug 8, 2011)

> I'm getting 2 miles per gallon. TWO FREAKING MILES PER GALLON!!!!!! 1974 in line 6 150 horse Mercury with a pump. Starting to get expensive.



What condition is your jet pump in :?:


----------



## korywithak (Aug 8, 2011)

I think you are fine... I get about 2.5-3mpg. A jet is a very gas hungry creature.... especially the 2 strokes. And the larger the HP the worse it gets.

Nature of the beast! 

Jets are:
expensive compared to their prop counterparts
steer horribly at low speed
lose about 1/3 of the head hp
not fuel efficient at all

Trade off is you can go through the shallow stuff!

I wouldn't give mine up for anything! Just enjoy your 2 MPG!


----------



## Canoeman (Aug 8, 2011)

I think im rite there with you at 2 MPG with my 1986 115 Merc jet.. At wot I can watch the gas gauge drop.. I try to keep it at 4800 rpm and it seems to not be as thirsty. I know i can burn up a 17 gallon tank in a day if i keep it pinned at WOT, it is fun but add's up quick.


----------



## bulldog (Aug 8, 2011)

crazymanme2 said:


> > I'm getting 2 miles per gallon. TWO FREAKING MILES PER GALLON!!!!!! 1974 in line 6 150 horse Mercury with a pump. Starting to get expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> What condition is your jet pump in :?:



New impeller and sleeve last year. Sharpened the impeller this Spring, the way 'lilbluerude recommended. Impeller shimmed to 1/32" and while it was just in the shop last week I had the guys make sure it was shimmed correctly and the pump was correct. All in all the whole motor set up is in great condition and well taken care of.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Aug 8, 2011)

I might be doing that good, usually four gallons a week, two 1.8 mile trips up river with some float back. I found I do better running around 5k vs. 6500rpm all the time, speed drops off only a couple MPH too.

Jamie


----------



## silver99gt (Aug 8, 2011)

average around 6-7 mpg


----------



## hotshotinn (Aug 9, 2011)

I must say my boat getts pretty good milage as it is a 20 jet on a 1448.MY 1448 is a .63 aliminum so it light and the 20 do ok. =D>


----------



## lowe1648 (Aug 9, 2011)

silver99gt said:


> average around 6-7 mpg


 
Is that running it or being nice?


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Aug 9, 2011)

I've never really checked mine very close. But the way it drinks,I'd guess I'm in the neighborhood of 2.5-4 mpg. My 115/80 Merc drinks gas like I 'used' to drink beer.


----------



## silver99gt (Aug 9, 2011)

lowe1648 said:


> silver99gt said:
> 
> 
> > average around 6-7 mpg
> ...


thats running her easy, about 32 mph and an occasional hole i'll mess around in. running it hard it'll still get almost 5


----------



## Canoeman (Aug 10, 2011)

silver99gt said:


> lowe1648 said:
> 
> 
> > silver99gt said:
> ...



From 7 or 6 to almost 5..

Will call that 3


----------



## Seth (Aug 10, 2011)

I get 3.5-4 mpg with my 2008 115 Etec. My buddy has a 2006 225HO etec and we figured he gets 2.5-3mpg roughly. My motor is on an 1852 Legend SS and his is on an 1860 Legend SS. Both are the flat bass model.

My first boat was a 1648 with a 1995 50/35 Yamaha jet. That thing drank more fuel that my 115 and got overloaded way too easily.


----------



## silver99gt (Aug 10, 2011)

Is that running it or being nice?[/quote]
thats running her easy, about 32 mph and an occasional hole i'll mess around in. running it hard it'll still get almost 5[/quote]

From 7 or 6 to almost 5..

Will call that 3 [/quote]
ha. if it got 3 mpg with a near stock sbc it'd be for sale. a boat like this you can run at 3k rpm and run 31 mph pretty easily. so 3k-between 6 and 7 and 4800rpm almost 5. :LOL2:


----------



## Canoeman (Aug 10, 2011)

silver99gt said:


> Is that running it or being nice?
> thats running her easy, about 32 mph and an occasional hole i'll mess around in. running it hard it'll still get almost 5
> 
> From 7 or 6 to almost 5..
> ...



Glad you saw my humor in that..


----------



## Kevin Turner (Sep 8, 2011)

186 RiverPro LoPrpo / 200 HP Sport Jet Pump w/HiSkew Impeller 
WOT @ 50 MPH @ 5400 RPM / 2.8 MPG
Cruise @ 32 MPH @ 3900 RPM / 5.7 MPG


----------



## redbug (Sep 8, 2011)

I get around 5mph WOT and 74mph with my 225hpdi on my toon
if i baby it 3500rpm i get around 7


----------



## fender66 (Sep 8, 2011)

My MPG is really good right now. I don't use any gas at all. Then again....I don't have a motor. :LOL2:


----------



## turne032 (Sep 9, 2011)

I have never really measured MPG. 

This past saturday we traveled between 50-55 miles. I used around 9-10 gallons of gas. So that would somewhere between 5 and 6 gallons per mile.


----------



## Darkside (Sep 13, 2011)

Being a numbers guy (yup a bit sick) I tested mine running 20 miles and then filling up. 3.6 gallons or ~5.5 mpg. The was at 40mph/4300rpm. At WOT I am seeing 49.8mph top speed but burning twice the amount of fuel. Seems the efficient RPM is 3800-4300 RPM. 

Boat's power to weight ratio is a near perfect 10:1 (10lbs per HP) and that equates to the fuel ratio. If you're getting 6 or 7 miles per gallon in a jet, you need to consider yourself very lucky. I've owned 6 including 50/35, 60/40-45, 90/65, 115/80 and 200HP. My worst to date was a 115/80 with a whopping 1.8 mpg. That boats power to weight ratio was 17lbs per HP, which is well below the 25:1 but that 2 stroke Yamaha is a PIG.

Seth, I am willing to bet that if your buddy tones that big E-Tech down a few hundred rpm he can double those numbers. Do you know what your and his your speeds are in the Legend? Are they still .100ga? We have one on my home river with a 225 E-Tech but I'm never going in the same direction to see what speed he's hitting. He also seems to have that thing WOT too


----------



## Brian J (Sep 16, 2011)

About 3.5mpg in a tournament situation with two anglers, boat full of gear, livewells full, and running WOT (5500 rpms). If I am just out fishing and pull the throttle back to around 4700 rpms or so, I have gotten up to 3.8. I have a '97 1650AW Alumacraft with a '97 90/65 Yamaha 2 stroke jet. Not sure if it helps on fuel mileage but I also run Boyeson reeds in the engine.


----------



## PSG-1 (Sep 16, 2011)

My 16' duracraft equipped with the yamaha MR-1 High Output gets about 5 MPG, and that's with 2 people, averaging cruising speed most of the time, occasional WOT, and occasional idling. Its fuel consumption is roughly 3 GPH running under the same conditions. Not too bad for a boat, I suppose.


----------



## Seth (Sep 18, 2011)

Darkside said:


> Seth, I am willing to bet that if your buddy tones that big E-Tech down a few hundred rpm he can double those numbers. Do you know what your and his your speeds are in the Legend? Are they still .100ga? We have one on my home river with a 225 E-Tech but I'm never going in the same direction to see what speed he's hitting. He also seems to have that thing WOT too



The best I managed in my boat was 39.4 going down river. We gps'd the 225 at 54 mph heading down river with three people in it. I'm sure you are right on the fuel economy, but I get impatient and a jet is more fun WOT anyways. My buddy doesn't have to worry about his boat fuel economy any longer since he already traded his boat for another damn truck! He has two diesel trucks now and no boat. He'll be whining about that come springtime I guarantee.

I'm pretty sure the 1852 and 1860 hulls are .100 gauge all around. They are pretty darn heavy I know that.


----------



## Darkside (Sep 19, 2011)

Seth said:


> The best I managed in my boat was 39.4 going down river. We gps'd the 225 at 54 mph heading down river with three people in it. I'm sure you are right on the fuel economy, but I get impatient and a jet is more fun WOT anyways. My buddy doesn't have to worry about his boat fuel economy any longer since he already traded his boat for another damn truck! He has two diesel trucks now and no boat. He'll be whining about that come springtime I guarantee.
> 
> I'm pretty sure the 1852 and 1860 hulls are .100 gauge all around. They are pretty darn heavy I know that.



Thanks Seth, my previous 3 Outboard jet boats had .190 aluminum with 1/2" UHMW screwed on the bottom. Top speed in a custom 1866 was a good 6-7 miles per hour slower than yours. Even still, low 30's was usually fast enough. In the summer our river looks like this for a few dozen miles. 





In the summer you can't manage to miss all of these all of the time. As the water rises to running levels, you can't see every "V" marker and when the wind blows (it's a half mile wide) You see no evidence but know these goonies are just uner the surface. As a boater, you have two choices if you're out there... forced to putt or go for it. Guys with .100 do well, but the tend to cave their boats in if they misread a line. The .190 and 1/2 UHMW give you a few mulligans each day. 

Granted, there are those who bash those heavier hulls in too. My latest boat is also a .190 bottom with an extra 11' x 23" .250 running up the middle. I still cringe when I'm running it 40 mph over or around this stuff. Especially when I have a 15-20% of the throttle left. If you want to see heavy boats, come see us out east some time LOL.


----------



## Seth (Sep 19, 2011)

There's not too many hull slicers around here. The worse thing I have to worry about is running up on a shoal and scratching the bottom up and sucking rocks up the jet grate. I'd take a tank over a speedster anyday when running the stuff you guys run.


----------



## Scottinva (Sep 26, 2011)

Just as a comparison of another type of boat, I was reading Boating magazine and they did a review of a 57' Hatteras offshore boat. At WOT running 47 mph, it burns an amazing 164 gph or .25 mpg. That just absolutely amazed me that people can actually afford to run a boat like this. So we are all getting pretty good gas mileage in our jets in comparison!!

Scott


----------



## Darkside (Sep 27, 2011)

Scottinva said:


> Just as a comparison of another type of boat, I was reading Boating magazine and they did a review of a 57' Hatteras offshore boat. At WOT running 47 mph, it burns an amazing 164 gph or .25 mpg. That just absolutely amazed me that people can actually afford to run a boat like this. So we are all getting pretty good gas mileage in our jets in comparison!!
> 
> Scott



Scott, For several years we ran a 28' Rampage with 2 175hp Mercs as a solid fishing vessel for the NJ Shore. There were 3 of us to manage the costs and the boat was owned meaning no bank lean. We kept track of the fees one year.

$3200 Slip fee for 6 months (included the dry dock fees in and out + electric and water with a bathroom key)
$5400 Fuel Cost @ $3.80 - $4.20 on the water Marina costs
$ 350 2 Stroke Oil Cost
$ 200 Boat Cleaning Supplies
$ 700 Misc Maintenance
$ 550 Sea Tow and Basic Boat Insurance
---------
$10,400/3 = ~$3,500 or $290 each a month throughout the year. That takes a lot of fluke, sea trout and stripers. After including terminal tackle and bait to the boat costs... I think it ended up something like $20 a lb for fish we caught LOL

5 years ago we sold the boat. Which by the way, was the least expensive part of the whole process. We would burn 40-50 gallons a day at a run rate of about 10 gallons per engine per hour. It had a 150 gallon capacity.


----------



## lowe1648 (Sep 24, 2012)

After running my new hull all summer i am averaging 5mpg on weekend camping trips and 7mpg with fishing gear and a normal sized fishing partner. Im running my 2 stroke Yamaha 40/28 off of my old boat. If my liner and impeller aren't sharp and shimmed right it will drop much lower though.


----------



## cyberflexx (Sep 24, 2012)

When I am in my Ranger with a Merc. 200 HP 3.0 liter 2 stroke (when idle, everyone thinks its bored out or modified due to the lope sound like a street bike), my computer on board the Ranger tells me i am burning the following:

Idle speed : 1.2 -2.2 ( varies ) gallons per hour
Cruise at about 40 MPH, it burns between 10-13 gallons per hour
WOT it burns a whopping 28 gallons per hour

When I am running my Carolina Skiff with a Tohatsu 9.8hp 4stroke, I can run about 4 trips or so on 3.5 gallons but I dont know the burn rate off hand.


----------



## donmac (Sep 24, 2012)

Glad you guys brought this up. Don't know what my evinrude 70/50 is getting, but I suspect it is close to 2 mpg. ;( I'll have to figure it out...



cyberflexx said:


> When I am in my Ranger with a Merc. 200 HP 3.0 liter 2 stroke ...


I have had a few Rangers, a couple with Merc 200's. The first was a 21' with dual 18 gal tanks. With the 200hp black max at wot you could literally see the fuel gauge dropping.  I had the 200 EFI on my next 19' Ranger. That was the sweetest running big motor I have had. Ran like a clock since it was brand new.


----------

